# Alexey Shved agrees to three-year, $10 million deal with the Timberwolves



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Russian guard Alexey Shved has agreed to a three-year, $10 million deal with the Timberwolves and said coach Rick Adelman's faith in young players helped convince him to pick Minnesota, according to a Monday, July 23, interview with R-Sport, a division of RIA Novosti, Russia's state news agency.
> 
> "Minnesota's a good, young and ambitious team," said Shved, who also had offers from the Memphis Grizzlies and Cleveland Cavaliers. "All those factors were reasons to choose this club in particular, plus coach Adelman. They say that Rick trusts young players and discovers talents, and I'm ready to work for my part."


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_21138340/timberwolves-rick-adelman-was-big-factor-alexey-shved


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They are still working on being the whitest team in the last 3 decades. They needed this signing to compensate for Darko not being aboard any more.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> They are still working on being the whitest team in the last 3 decades.


You know, that started as a funny joke when they let go of Martell Webster and brought Budinger on board, but now.............


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They are likely to have 9 on their 12-man roster with 8 possibly being regular season rotation players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

JJ Barea doesn't count, and neither does Rubio. Spanish/Latino = not "white", is it?

Ridnour
Shved
Budinger
Love
Pekovic
Stiemsma

Is Robbie Hummel going to make the team?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rubio counts. Spanish-spanish is different than Hispanic-spanish.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JJ and Rubio both count.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, JJ's Puerto Rican. If he were to say that he considers himself a white guy from Puerto Rico I wouldn't argue with him, but most of the Puerto Ricans I know consider Puerto Rican to be a separate thing.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Based on the Olympics this looks like a solid signing to backup Rubio.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I expect him to play the long minutes at shooting guard, with Roy used as something of a DH. They already have Ridnour and Barea backing up Rubio, and Shved had turnover problems in international ball. He'll be a secondary creator at times, but I'd be surprised to see any sort of regular lineup featuring him as the primary ball-handler.


----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

I like what the Wolves are doing. I give them credit, we are trying to win games and be a playoff team. With the roster as it is right now I see them in the playoffs. But Rubio needs to be healthy.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They need Rubio to go anywhere in the playoffs. I think the Wolves need a big year from Roy as well, if his knees are up for it that is.


----------

